# megaupload premium link generator



## macho84 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi all i need a software which can generate multiple megaupload premium link at once as cms rapidshare grabber which does it . i had premium account of megaupload can any one please post that software see i cant post one by one u know i had about 5000 files and 222 gb in my megaupload account so in order to copy to rapidshare think if i upload one by one how long will it take so please help me to get a software like that i can do anything for those u give solution for it i can share my rapidshare account for 1 week 

first come first serve ok


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2008)

Off topic : Isn't this supposed to be illegal????

i mean the question?


----------



## funkygarzon (Jun 10, 2008)

hey can you please help me in teaching me how to use the cms grabber please man ,bcos i am geeting "http not found" when the grabber is trying to visit the cms page for varrious port .......thank you


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

@OP 

what will you do if I change the password within 1 week? And this is asking for a program to use the paid services of megaupload for free. And its not allowed here. Bypassing the country limit allowed, though (I think???)


----------

